# Really dark poo?



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

when i was cleaning leo's litter tray i noticed his poo was almost black!
we feed him purina supercoat kitten and a tuna can food (not for kittens but he loves it)
not sure wheather it was the light, but if it wasnt then what could it be?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Really dark stools like this can be a sign of dehydration so I'd increase water intake. Is this dry food?

On the other hand black tarry stools point to gastro-intestinal bleeding!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

When you say that you feed tinned tuna (but not for kittens) do you mean you feed a tin of tuna marketed for humans or do you mean that you feed a tin of tuna that is commercial cat food, just not marketed for kittens?

If it is the former and you feed this daily, then please STOP doing that. Tinned human tuna is not a balanced meal for a cat. There is nothing wrong with feeding a little once a week or once every two weeks but not as part of their daily meal.

For starters, it doesn't contain enough of the right minerals and vitamins (which over time can lead to all sorts of problems) but there is also the risk of certain heavy metals being present, such as mercury.


Generally, I would also say to stop feeding your kitten a predominantly dry diet. If you or your parents cannot be swayed on that then I would suggest changing the dry to one that doesn't read like a muesli.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> When you say that you feed tinned tuna (but not for kittens) do you mean you feed a tin of tuna marketed for humans or do you mean that you feed a tin of tuna that is commercial cat food, just not marketed for kittens?
> 
> If it is the former and you feed this daily, then please STOP doing that. Tinned human tuna is not a balanced meal for a cat. There is nothing wrong with feeding a little once a week or once every two weeks but not as part of their daily meal.
> 
> ...


omg so sorry for not saying- cat food tuna! made for cats!
i dont think its a water thing, coz he drinks alot, but i dont think it could be anything serious coz he went to the vet 2 days ago for a check up and to be vaccinated and flea'd


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Dark poo can indicate bleeding somewhere. Give your vet a call for some advice, they might want to see him! x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

as Ianthi says very dark poo is either dried blood or dehydration - if you are feeding only the dry and the little bit of wet even though he is drinking he could well be dehydrated. If it's blood he could have eaten something he shouldn't and that's causing him to bleed (irrespective of a vets visit two days ago - that's a bit like saying I went to the drs last week so I can't possibly have broken my arm when I fell off my bike today! The two don't equate.) If he is well in himself and doesn't seem in pain and isn't vomiting then I would suggest upping his water intake by giving him more wet food and less dry, if he vomits straight to the vet as he may have an intestinal blockage.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

One particular food always makes my cats poop really dark in colour so it could well be diet related although as said above if it's black, tarry and foul smelling then it's a matter for the vets ASAP.


----------



## walkingcarpets (Aug 11, 2011)

Ali82 said:


> One particular food always makes my cats poop really dark in colour so it could well be diet related although as said above if it's black, tarry and foul smelling then it's a matter for the vets ASAP.


Yes I agree, thanks for posting this one, the thought came to mind earlier, as mine are on homemade with premix, ZP and Petnatur- all of them do dark stools, not black though rather than 'tan coloured' ones as like some cats do. They are dinky size and have hardly any odour to them.

Whilst we are on the subject of cat stools, can someone maybe shed some light. In the past 3-4 months, in the complex we live in, there has been pooh left always in the same or near the same place on the path Upon close inspection, it is 'light brown' solid and looks too big for a cat (well comparing to the size of my ones), smells foul as well  At first, we were blamed, don't know why as there are other cats who live in and outside of the complex, was based on one of the residents seeing me walk the cat on a leash near to her door and with eldest following. However when I explained the eldest one only uses the planters and our garden, that the boy is indoor and has become so used to using his litter box, when out walking on leash, he zooms back to the house to do his number one and two because he doesn't know anything different, also I volunteered a sample of my cat stools to them, anyway it's all sorted in that they know it's not me.. however the mess continues to be left and I am having to scoop it up every day to avoid having to wash my tyres and other residents doing the same. A few of us thought it might be a dog from outside.

I am not sure it is a dog now, it just seems to me, too big for a cat to do unless they are being fed on 'I don't know'

Thanks


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Sounds like fox poo ;-)

Too much/too big for a cat and too small for an average sized dog.


----------



## walkingcarpets (Aug 11, 2011)

maisiecat said:


> Sounds like fox poo ;-)
> 
> Too much/too big for a cat and too small for an average sized dog.


did cross my mind however definitely doesn't look like fox dung from what I have seen before. Also it happens in broad daylight as well and whilst we do have foxes, does seem to be a cat or a dog, it's been going on since the Summer and we have been here for three years and not had a problem like this before.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Only one thing for it WC; set up a webcam


----------

